# Quantum of Solace, who's seen it?



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 4, 2008)

I went and saw it sunday, really enjoyed it, and ties up the first one nicely. Still gritty and still the darker version of bond, but very enjoyable.

It's made me want the entire bond boxset for christmas, and to see if i could last the bond martathon...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Nov 4, 2008)

I want to see it badly but it doesn't come out here in the states until Nov. 14th.


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 4, 2008)

I really enjoyed it, I thought at times it was trying to be a borne film and the plot seemed a bit erratic at times (though I was horrendously tired at the time so I may have missed stuff) but I found everyone's performances to be thoroughly entertaining, especially Daniel Craig who I'm finding to be a great bond, a massively cold bastard, and Judy Dench kicked arse as M yet again.

Overall a great film with the odd brutal moment in for good measure


----------



## Newkie (Nov 4, 2008)

I saw it last Thursday and it was great. Daniel Craig is a really good Bond and reminds me a bit of Timothy Dalton acting-wise, which is very good imho. The cinematography is excellent in this one and some of the desert scenes were just perfect.


----------



## Korbain (Nov 5, 2008)

must see this!! Daniel Craig is shaping up to be one of the best bonds i think, loved casino royale, so i got high hopes for this!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Nov 5, 2008)

I didn't like it that much.

I don't want to sound like a bleeding gash about it, but during the opening sequence with the car chase I felt confused by the editing. It was jumping around so quickly and just not focussing on anything in particular I had no idea what the fuck was going on  Then it happened again after Bond went after the 'Mitchell' character. Don't get me the wrong the whole rooftop chase thing was awesome, but the whole thing on the scaffolding after they fall through the glass-roof was another example of bad editing. Same with when Strawberry Field's tripped up the guy and he fell down the stairs, I was talking to my mate about it and we both thought she was the one that was tripped at first.

The villain was kind of lame as well.


Spoiler



"Sign this contract and my plan will be in place and I will be ready to actually do something dastardly if only I'm not scheduled to be killed in the next 5 minutes".



A lot of stuff is just thrown in "Oh by the way, Bond, this happened whilst you were doing stuff over there...", and it was some pretty major shit like


Spoiler



Strawberry Fields and Mathis being killed or set up to be killed


 and


Spoiler



Felix just going to the bar to fill in tiny bits of plot


. It's like breaking a massive rule of storytelling "Show, don't tell" 

Maybe I just need to give it another watch to appreciate it more. But upon a first viewing it is in my top 5 worst Bond films.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 5, 2008)

If it's anything like the previous one, I'll hate it. Car had no gadgets. Bond had no gadgets. How was that even a fucking Bond movie? Die Another Day at least had Bond car and person gadgets. That's one of the main components of the fucking movie.

Sorry.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 5, 2008)

If it's anything like the first movie, I'm going to love it.


----------



## Labrie (Nov 5, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> If it's anything like the previous one, I'll hate it. Car had no gadgets. Bond had no gadgets. How was that even a fucking Bond movie? Die Another Day at least had Bond car and person gadgets. That's one of the main components of the fucking movie.
> 
> Sorry.



Wasn't that because Bond wasn't a 00 agent in that movie? Casino Royale was like the first Bond story where he is earning his 'license to kill' and therefore wouldn't have all his fancy gadgets yet. That was my take on it anyway. Can't wait to see the new one!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 6, 2008)

Labrie said:


> Wasn't that because Bond wasn't a 00 agent in that movie? Casino Royale was like the first Bond story where he is earning his 'license to kill' and therefore wouldn't have all his fancy gadgets yet. That was my take on it anyway. Can't wait to see the new one!





My dad and I are so stoked for this movie. Sometimes he jokes he named me "James" because of the movies


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 6, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> I didn't like it that much.
> 
> I don't want to sound like a bleeding gash about it, but during the opening sequence with the car chase I felt confused by the editing. It was jumping around so quickly and just not focussing on anything in particular I had no idea what the fuck was going on  Then it happened again after Bond went after the 'Mitchell' character. Don't get me the wrong the whole rooftop chase thing was awesome, but the whole thing on the scaffolding after they fall through the glass-roof was another example of bad editing. Same with when Strawberry Field's tripped up the guy and he fell down the stairs, I was talking to my mate about it and we both thought she was the one that was tripped at first.
> 
> ...



 on all points there, yet I enjoyed it none the less


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 6, 2008)

It's very true, it's lacking in gadgets in so far as the others all had stuff which was pretty cool. However, it's kind of like the second part to the first film, and as such I think I read somewhere that the continuation will have Q and other characters back in it (John Cleese please!) which would be awesome.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 6, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> If it's anything like the previous one, I'll hate it. Car had no gadgets. Bond had no gadgets. How was that even a fucking Bond movie? Die Another Day at least had Bond car and person gadgets. That's one of the main components of the fucking movie.
> 
> Sorry.



IMO Casino Royale was actually a good movie by most subjective measures of what makes a "good movie" whereas the other Bond movies were just Bond movies.. which is to say, pretty bad, campy, playing to a niche audience as disposable entertainment.


----------



## hairychris (Nov 6, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> If it's anything like the previous one, I'll hate it. Car had no gadgets. Bond had no gadgets. How was that even a fucking Bond movie? Die Another Day at least had Bond car and person gadgets. That's one of the main components of the fucking movie.
> 
> Sorry.



So you don't like Dr No then?


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't seen it yet. But It can't possibly be as bad as some of the later moore flicks. Those were absolutely awful.

I think Craig makes a pretty good bond. He doesn't quite have the sheer I don't give a fuck what you think that connery has. But is still pretty bad ass. Though I think Bronsman nailed the Bond being Bond act. The fixing the tie while driving the boat under water. Only Bond would do that.


----------



## Metalman (Nov 9, 2008)

Saw that movie yesterday. It was pretty cool, but I think Casino Royale was a much better movie.


----------



## Carrion (Nov 15, 2008)

The whole psycho camera angles in the action scenes was fucked. Overall I didn't really like this one.


----------



## budda (Nov 16, 2008)

overall, i liked this one. very action-oriented, which i didnt mind. not enough car though.. not enough car.

it picked up right where casino royale left off, and i was actually piecing together some foreshadowing in a movie for a change


----------



## dayNage (Nov 21, 2008)

Needed more gadgets, definitely.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 21, 2008)

budda said:


> overall, i liked this one. very action-oriented, which i didnt mind. not enough car though.. not enough car.
> 
> it picked up right where casino royale left off, and i was actually piecing together some foreshadowing in a movie for a change



Pretty much....





Spoiler



Okay, now, in the scene where the chick was getting raped by the general, did you see her vag for a split second? I think I did.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, in my mind, I feel that alot of the bond stuff will happen in later films (all the gadgets and so forth). Since this was essentially CR 1.1 (literally takes place right after CR), and bond was just instated as a 00 in CR, maybe he will "earn his place" or whatever you would like.

The chase scenes were a bit sporadic/hectic, but how could chasing someone on rooftops/high speed chase through a quarry, not be sporadic and hard to follow  ? Its the real life equivilent of how people complain that "e-drumming" is too clean sounding, but you want a clean cut/in focus/completely not hard to follow 110-120 mph chase through winding roads of loose gravel? 

In my opinion, it was good for what it was. And what it wasn't was the whole tongue in cheek sex jokes, and "I have a very important thing to do, but there is this very willing young woman here, so I need to take care of that first, but she turns out to be a trap" thing going on.


----------

